# How To Hold A Rally



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

I would like to know how to go about holding a rally.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pick a place that you want to go that you think others would want to visit. Advertise it on here and you will be the Wagon Master for the event. Depending on the timing and the location it could be just a few trailers or it could be dozens.

Where and When did you have in mind?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep Guy said:


> I would like to know how to go about holding a rally.
> Thanks
> Eric


 Hey, Eric... this is Eric!

Hosting a rally is very easy.

Choose a campground. You can keep it local or make it a destination, such as a national park or near an attraction or attractions.

Call the campground and let them know you would like to hold a rally at their campground.

Ask the campground about blocking sites, say 6 or a few more in a specific area.

Ask about group rates as well.

Help the campground identify the group by name. Ie: North East Outbackers..

Copy the contact information, point of contact at the campground, the rate for the weekend or week andhave those that want to go contact you so you can update the rally page with participants.

Plan a cocktail hour Friday night to help introduce people. Maybe a pot luck on Saturday... they are always favorites.

For more ideas check the rallies forum!

If you have any questions... fire away!!

Eric


----------

